
Ask HN: Realtime collaborative back end as a service for mac development - elmcrest
Hey everybody,<p>I&#x27;m thinking about an app for the Apple ecosystem only and I&#x27;m hoping therefor there is some &quot;as a service&quot; magic for the backend side of things. So, just Apple, nothing else.<p>Requirements:
- realtime connection (push to client)
- conflict handling (I guess)
- PDF generation (could be client side)
- GraphQL support (I think it&#x27;s worth it)<p>Candidates I have in mind from researching the topic:
- Google Firebase
- AWS AppSync
- iCloud (CloudKit, not sure though)<p>So, what does HN think about this? Are there other options? Can someone recommend or say something about the mentioned ones?<p>Thx for any comments,
elmcrest
======
nslog
With the requirements above, especially GraphQL and Conflict Resolution,
AppSync is the way to go.

~~~
elmcrest
thx for your reply. I‘ll investigate it further :)

